# Fishing the Pier??



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I got to the pier at 5:00AM adn I was the first person on the pier with a friend. We had another truck behind us in our group that got a couple minutes behind. I went out and set up where I like to fish and I put out rod holders for everyone in my group. Well while I took up 8 HOLES on the pier and there were only two of us, an older man comes by before my buddies got there and told me I cant hole spots for people. I can see the logic, but isnt the pier PUBLIC, which means I could block 20 holes if I really wanted to???? What would be the law, in legal terms?? I told him he was lucky that I am a nice guy and I told him we wanted to fish together, and he got really mad at me. SO, what is the rule about the pier when it comes to the LAW, NOT MORALS, or ETHICS, but the LAW?????????? Any Help would be appreciated. 

Thanks Ray, 


Dave


----------



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

According to the current Fishing Guide, you can only have 2 lines in the water per person (see page 4-5). So if you've got 2 people, only 4 lines are legal.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

I think we need clarification. He said poles not lines in the water. So if he was just taking up space by having rods in rod holders that would not be illegal.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

EXACTLY!! I didnt have ANY Lines in the water!!!!!!! I just took up 8 holes with rod holders. I wasnt blocking 8 holes for me, but for FOUR guys. I just want some fire power if I have to run into this guy again. I see him there eveytime that I go to the pier.


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

must have been that guy that told me he "owned" the pier...

there are some out there that can be pains in the ole rear but if you dont react to them they just leave it alone...

if the lines weren't in the water i dont see a problem with it...

i see guys all the time do that to "create" space out there...

so for him to get "salty" over it tells me he wasn't catching fish


----------



## WeakSpring (Feb 28, 2003)

I don't believe your friends had any rights "in absensia". The same type of law applies to blinds on state-owned land,you must be present to claim right to use . Good thing that gentleman wasn't younger, or you may have been swimming back from the end of the pier!


----------



## Salami (Dec 23, 2004)

:tsk: :gaga:


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Actually I believe theres no "law" that applies to holding a spot for someone else. Of course theres no "law" that says someone can't come and fish right next to you, or for that matter right over the top of your lines, if that person wants to. It's not like either of you own the peir. The only "law" per se is to be "ethical", or "moral". In other words treat others as you would have them treat you. 
It does suck when people try to save a bunch of spots like that. I don't blame the guy for being upset. It's no different than when guides hold spots for each other on the rivers. Who knows, if you had been nice to the guy and let him have a spot to fish maybe you would have made a friend and someday he might have returned the favor.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

There is no law however, if a CO was called to the scene of that arguement, sorry but you'd be SOL. You don't own the peir just as he doesn't own the peir. You can use what "you" can use but can't reserve spots for others or for "you" to use later.

Sounds a little like road rage on both sides.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Tell you what, if the COs ever did show up out there they could really write some tickets. You'd be surprised at how many people believe they are allowed to keep 5 steelhead per person.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

mich buckmaster said:


> EXACTLY!! I didnt have ANY Lines in the water!!!!!!! I just took up 8 holes with rod holders. I wasnt blocking 8 holes for me, but for FOUR guys. I just want some fire power if I have to run into this guy again. I see him there eveytime that I go to the pier.


 Just use the "scatter crap" tactic. I use this tactic during ice season. With all your stuff scattered all over the place, most people "assume" someone is fishing there. Of course this isn't very "ethical" by any means, but I've never had anyone say anything to me about it.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

I would say the golden rule applies more so than any law.

Trying to hold holes, or squat on holes by scattering stuff...tell your buddies to get up earlier, or you may not be able to fish next to each other.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

live2fishdjs said:


> Dave...tell your buddies to get up earlier.


 Although Ray's post is correct I think this one's the best way to handle it!


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Erik said:


> It does suck when people try to save a bunch of spots like that. I don't blame the guy for being upset. It's no different than when guides hold spots for each other on the rivers. Who knows, if you had been nice to the guy and let him have a spot to fish maybe you would have made a friend and someday he might have returned the favor.


I couldnt have said it any better then that


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Actually, I would disagree with Boher on this one. As it is public property no one's right to its use is greater than another. So if you go to a park and save 5 picnic tables for a soon to occur gathering, you are fine. Any l.e.o. that moves you off of that position would think he is within his power to do so, but I would say his doing so is without the color of the law. L.E.O.'s practice peace-making as much as crime fighting, but in the case such as yours, peace-making oft times has no common or statutory law behind it. As long as during the confrontation you did not hype things up to another level. In short, you are not violating a law, so no citation can be issued. But I wouldn't listen to me, I have not had lunch yet. And further, as long as your buds were well on their way, note, I said well on their way, to using those spots I'd stand my ground.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Who's Boher? Can't say I know him.

I don't understand what you are disagreeing with, "no one's right to use public property is greater than another", think I basically said that by "You don't own the peir just as he doesn't own the peir." Of course you used picnic tables at a park senerio, I'll use tree stand or blind on public land senerio. Bottom line is there is no law as I stated, just good sportsmenship and fellow hunters/angles working together which doesn't happen any more.

As it was stated the guy goes out everyday, "I see him there eveytime that I go to the pier", maybe he figures he has the spots reserved from the day before. Oh well, there is also no required distance to fish from someone else so if it was me that went out, I'd be standing shoulder to shoulder and see how enjoyable the fishing outing is then.:evilsmile

I have dealt with so many peir fishing problems from guys fishing too close to boats running over lines...whole peir and some have to fish where others are or...someone can't fish where someone else supposedly is coming to....

Still sounds like a case of peir/fishing (road) rage to me.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I keep waiting for the punch line. 

I find it hard to believe that any sportsman would think that it is OK to hold a section of a pier for people who are not there.

Next time you see him, you should apoligize for even attempting something so ridiculous.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Guys there was NO ONE ON THE PIER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was in the shallows BY MYSELF!!!!!!! And by the way, he apologized NOT ONCE, but TWICE!!!!!! He knew he was in the wrong. My guys were one minute behind the SECOND guy on the pier. 


Ray, thanks for the LEGAL part that I was asking about, I know whats moral, and ethics. Anyone that knows me knows that, but as for holding a space for a 75 year old man, I will do it again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

mich buckmaster said:


> Guys there was NO ONE ON THE PIER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was in the shallows BY MYSELF!!!!!!! And by the way, he apologized NOT ONCE, but TWICE!!!!!! He knew he was in the wrong. My guys were one minute behind the SECOND guy on the pier.
> 
> 
> Ray, thanks for the LEGAL part that I was asking about, I know whats moral, and ethics. Anyone that knows me knows that, but as for holding a space for a 75 year old man, I will do it again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dave, I had a whole lot more to say but decided why waist perfectly good band width. I'm sure if anyone knew you were holding one spot for an older gent they'd be more than accomidating. All I'm gonna say is if you decide to continue this pratice you might consider wearing a PFD out onto that pier! And dont worry your not alone in regards to this subject, there's some guy's that fish the east side piers that think if they get there first they can make up there own rules as well!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

The best way I have dealt with this in my hunting and fishing experiences, has been to fish and hunt where other people aren't. 

Sounds pretty basic I know, but why would anyone want to fish or hunt near someone else?? 

Confrontations just stress me out. If I want conflict I could save a lot of effort and stay home or if I really want a treat, I could spend a couple hours driving in traffic!!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Question asked and answered, I believe we have enough opinions both ways.


----------

